# My layout



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

I know this is not a train layout, but I love doing layouts for my electric football. See what you think. Most of my stuff is made from 3/16 foam board.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's nice! Not a real big crowd for a Super Bowl, though!


----------



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

Thank you. Yes, the hardest part has been finding large numbers of sitting people. My best, cheapest option has been eBay, but I either have to paint them or they look like they’re from the 40s or 50s. I also have three other stadiums, so that’s a lot of people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2019)

That is really cool. You've done a really nice job with it. I had an electric football game when I was a youngster. I painted the player's uniforms in green and yellow/gold for the Packers and blue and white for the Giants. I had a lot of fun with that game.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Pretty cool set up sir. New ideas for all projects. Also welcome to our group. Pretty good guys/ladies here.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Anything using miniatures is absolutely groovy!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Now all ya need is a train track running right down the middle of it with gates at both ends. yeppers


----------

